# Rubbing Alcohol



## BLG (Jan 5, 2014)

Anyone stocking up on this? If so how much are you keeping? I read that isopropyl lasts indefinitely. I use it quite a bit myself.


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

Yes and a lot.


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

yar, 
It is cheap, has 3 dozen uses and... Did I mention it is cheap?

Anyone that doesn't have a gallon of this in stock is slacking.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Has anyone figured out how to store the stuff long term? When we cleaned out my mom's house, she had bought literally dozens of bottles of rubbing alcohol. 90% of the bottles had never been opened, but yet they were almost empty. It was like the alcohol was evaporating through the plastic bottles!

We have a bunch. But I am fearful that if SHTF does not happen for a few years, it may be all gone by then.


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

Yes that happens a lot using glass bottles with metal lids

The metal lids rust, the oxygen gets in and evaporates the alcohol

Plastic is better in this case and for the forseeable future.


----------



## rickkyw1720pf (Nov 17, 2012)

As long as it stores a couple of years, by then there will be people making ethyl alcohol (moonshine) which can be used in most situations instead of isopropyl alcohol.

Edit: denatured alcohol that also has a lot of uses is ethyl alcohol with additives to make it poisonous so that you can't drink it and doesn't need an alcohol tax.


----------



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

We buy at least 2 and usually 3-4 every time we make a wal mart trip. Along with peroxide.. We have them in several different places. I use it a lot..


----------



## tirednurse (Oct 2, 2013)

I already use a ton of it here. It is of course and awesome (although painful) antiseptic but can be used for lots of things besides wound care and preventing infection. 

another cheap item I stock up on is Listerine mouth wash. well actually the generic non flavored version. this is also a great thing to have around for wound cleaning and prevention of infection. much cheaper than a lot of the products made for the job and it works just as good if not better. 
Always have huge bottles in every animal shelter/house since I can pour it on a wound and not worry about how much since it is super cheap. 

I copied and pasted what is below to give a few ideas on how to use it. 

Listerine is a popular mouthwash with a long history. It has been around for a long time. Originally it was created as a surgical antiseptic. Then it was marketed as a mouth wash and became the huge empire it is today. But Listerine can be used around the house and for a number of other things as well as for helping keep your teeth and mouth clean. 

Home Remedies.
Listerine can be used to aid in taking care of a number of problems that you or your family may suffer from. As a home remedy many have been praising its powers since around the 1930's. It can help with a number of issues for a number of reasons, some of which we don't even fully understand. Many of the reasons have to do with its germ killing power and its combination of essential oils. 

•Fungal infections. Some of us have to deal with fungal infections in the form of one or more problems: nail or toe nail fungus, athlete's foot, jock itch, or truckers bottom. Listerine is a great way to kill the fungus. To do this apply it with a spray bottle (new, don't ever reuse them) or a cotton ball or square. Wet down the infected area and let it air dry. For tough infections such as nail infections soaking is often more effective. Soak the area for 20 minutes and then let air dry. You can also add a couple of cap fulls to your bath for some added relief. This will get rid of the itching and help get rid of the fungus (though it will take several treatments to get rid of the fungus). 

•Dandruff. Listerine can also take care of dandruff. In fact, it was even marketed as a dandruff solution for awhile. To use it spray it onto the roots of your hair and gently massage it in. Let it sit for at least 15 minutes and then wash your hair as normal. You can repeat as necessary. Sometimes it will take several uses before the dandruff is completely gone though itching should stop almost immediately. It is also something you will likely need to repeat in the future. 

•After shave. Shaving can cause irritation to the skin. There are a wide range of products out there that can help and Listerine is one of them. The essential oils in Listerine help to sooth irritated skin and leave it soft and smooth. Plus you can choose a flavor that you like and it will leave you smelling fresh and clean. 

•Body deodorant. Listerine was created to kill bacteria. It does this very well. It can therefore be a way to kill germs that leave odor on the body. You can splash it under your arms or in other locations to fight odor and leave yourself feeling and smelling clean. 

•Wounds. You can also use Listerine as a wound care product. It kills bacteria, helps sooth, and even helps repair. You can pour it over wounds that aren't serious in the same manner that you would use hydrogen peroxide or alcohol. 

•Lice. Many people claim that Listerine is a good way of killing and treating for lice. While I can't promise that it is true, it should be noted that if it does work it would do so less expensively and safer then traditional lice removal methods. Thoroughly spray down the hair and scalp and let it sit. It is also a good idea to spray down the hair and scalp of those who don't yet have it. 
•Skin issues. There are a wide range of skin issues that Listerine can help provide relief for. To apply rub it on with a cotton ball or square, squirt it on with a clean squirt bottle, or simply slosh it on with your hand. The various skin issues that it can help with are psoriasis, shingles, various rashes, acne, and bug bites. It is also good for providing relief to allergic reactions such as those caused by nature including (but not limited to) poison oak, poison sumac, and poison ivy. Itching should stop immediately. It can be used again when itching starts back up and it will help in the rash to heal quickly.


----------



## Just Sayin' (Dec 5, 2013)

And all my dentist told me to do with it was rinse after brusing....Thanks Tired Nurse!


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

Montana Rancher said:


> Yes that happens a lot using glass bottles with metal lids
> 
> The metal lids rust, the oxygen gets in and evaporates the alcohol
> 
> Plastic is better in this case and for the forseeable future.


I see that with alcohol swabs too. About three years is all you get. Then it is just a sterile, hermetically sealed bore patch for gun cleaning.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

I have some tucked away, just checked and it's ok so far. I just thought, why not store ethyl alcohol? It can do all the same things ordinary rubbing alcohol can do plus a lot more.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Inor said:


> Has anyone figured out how to store the stuff long term? When we cleaned out my mom's house, she had bought literally dozens of bottles of rubbing alcohol. 90% of the bottles had never been opened, but yet they were almost empty. It was like the alcohol was evaporating through the plastic bottles!
> 
> We have a bunch. But I am fearful that if SHTF does not happen for a few years, it may be all gone by then.


Since alcohol by nature will evaporate over time, you probably need to store it in an environment without oxygen. I've got plenty of large bottles of rubbing alcohol stored in large freezer sized ziploc bags inside of 5 gallon buckets but I've only had them for a couple of years and rotate when I can.

What about mylar bags with oxygen absorbers? Or probably better, vacuum seal the bottles in plastic.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

The still shall provide . Items like this are stocked up on in small amounts for the short term. Long term we need other options.


----------



## BLG (Jan 5, 2014)

Thanks again for all the info everybody!


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

BLG said:


> Thanks again for all the info everybody!


BLG'
Hour East of Dallas? I'm guessing Canton or Mineola maybe? I'm assuming Canton still has the HUGE flea market?


----------



## BLG (Jan 5, 2014)

Slippy said:


> BLG'
> Hour East of Dallas? I'm guessing Canton or Mineola maybe? I'm assuming Canton still has the HUGE flea market?


Well, technically it's more Northeast. In the Greenville area. Not sure about the First Monday flea market in Canton. I haven't been there since I was a kid


----------



## bushrat (Oct 21, 2013)

Yes, quite a bit. I really like Hydrogen Peroxide, but it doesn't have the long term stability that alcohol has. I have a case of 16 fl oz bottles of alcohol, and a case of 16 fl oz dark bottles of Hydrogen Peroxide. Hydrogen Peroxide breaks down in light, so I only buy the dark colored bottles.


----------



## mattdeere (Jan 12, 2014)

I stock rubbing alcohol but don't use it much in an everyday use. I know it can be used as a wound cleanser but what else can it be used for? I only have 1 32 oz bottle and wondering if I should add more?


----------



## tirednurse (Oct 2, 2013)

mattdeere said:


> I stock rubbing alcohol but don't use it much in an everyday use. I know it can be used as a wound cleanser but what else can it be used for? I only have 1 32 oz bottle and wondering if I should add more?


alcohol can be used not only to clean wounds, but also to sanitize medical equipment ( scissors, needles, forceps. thermometers)

If you mix 1 part alcohol with 3 parts water in a ziplock bag and freeze and you have made an ice pack that will last for hours.

It can remove sticky residue like from tape, can remove ink stains including permanent marker.

you can make your own hand sanitizer by mixing with aloe vera. (my personal favorite) or simply rub into hands to kill germs. 
can be sprayed on surfaces to kill germs also.

It will dry out acne, and cold sores if dabbed on several times a day. will also cure skin yeast infections and athletes foot

You can remove and kill ticks and lice by dabbing on the critters. can also be misted into the air to kill fruit flies, and over the mattress, sheets etc to kill bed bugs

I have also seen it used to bring down fever since it evaporates quickly and cools the skin. Helpful for hot flashes by the same token I would guess


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

Vodka. You can also use it for trade or drink it yourself.


----------



## Dr. Prepper (Dec 20, 2012)

The isopropyl alcohol available at your local drugstore or Wallyworld usually comes in two strengths. ~70% and ~90%. The 70% has blue on it's label and the 90% has red on the label. The 90% is a better buy due to it's concentration. All otc alcohol is diluted with RO filtered water so it's wise to pay for more alcohol and less water.

Alcohol molecules can evaporate right through plastic containers. Alcohol storage works better in glass containers with tight fitting caps. A layer or two of aluminum foil under the cap for gasket works very well if the cap is tightly applied.

Our M.A.G. has six five-gallon glass jugs of 98% wood alcohol. Luckily, we have three large underground "bunkers" to store our 55 gal.drums and all sorts of jugs and other stuff.

We also have a very nice home-made still to make more if needed. A still is not hard to make and is handy for making all sorts of distilled liquids. Especially germ-free drinking/cooking water. A little moonshine now and then is nice, too.

Here is a sidenote for firing your still:
We have perfected a Propane Gas burner to fit in our fire pot for the still. We always try to fire the still with oak logs from our annual local firewood harvest - but the gas burner is a great smokeless backup if we run out of logs as well as an excellent log lighter. In addition to distilling, our still is designed to be a simple water heater if needed. It was lots of fun to build and we worked hard to eliminate "bugs" in our design. As a part of our readiness plan we fire up the still every 4 months (sometimes more often) just to keep familiar with it's operation and inspect for problems.


----------



## Mic (Jul 19, 2012)

So.....for those who have mentioned H202 (Hydrogen Peroxide). What does it do that Isopropyl Alcohol will not?
I am trying to figure out whether to stock both or just alcohol. Apparently, Alcohol has a better shelf life. 
What is the benefit of stocking both?


----------



## mattdeere (Jan 12, 2014)

thank you tirednurse. your response is very helpful and useful and I now can see I need to up my stock on that.


----------



## tirednurse (Oct 2, 2013)

Mic said:


> So.....for those who have mentioned H202 (Hydrogen Peroxide). What does it do that Isopropyl Alcohol will not?
> I am trying to figure out whether to stock both or just alcohol. Apparently, Alcohol has a better shelf life.
> What is the benefit of stocking both?


I use both. Alcohol is great and lysterine is also a cheap alternate. See my previous note for ideas about that. Peroxide just seems to be a gentler wound wash and diluted can be used for other medical treatments.

Cuts - to keep from getting infected, clean the cut with peroxide.

Sinus Infection - to relieve, add one tablespoon of peroxide to non-chlorinated water to be used as a nasal spray.

Boils - pour ½ a bottle of peroxide in your bath water or dab on with a cotton ball several times a day.

Canker Sores - to prevent, hold one capful of peroxide in your mouth for 10 minutes, or treat by doing several times a day. Rinse your mouth out after use and do not swallow the peroxide. 
Toothache - to relieve pain and help kill the infection, hold one capful of peroxide in your mouth for 10 minutes and again rinse well and do not swallow. 
*Side note will also whiten your teeth and can be used alone or mixed with baking soda and used as a toothpaste.

Corns and Calluses - to soften, soak feet in a solution made of equal parts water and peroxide.

Ear Infections - to relieve, place 6-8 drops in the affected ear. This can also be done with the alcohol mixed with boric acid, which I like better since is will help kill the infection and soothe the ear also. 
Ear Wax - to remove, add a couple of drops of warm olive oil followed by a couple of drops of peroxide. Sit with head tilted for several minutes and then flush the ear with warm water.

Enema - to make your own, add 1 tablespoon to 4 cups of water.

Yeast Infections - to control, add 2 capfuls of peroxide to your douche 1-2 time per week. 
Athlete's foot which can often be a yeast infection or another type of fungus - to cure, spray a solution made of equal parts peroxide and water to your feet every night.

Remember these are home remedies and other things I have picked up over my years as a nurse. I have to remind every one that you try at your own discretion. If you start reading the labels on those items you pay so much money for in the store you may find some other ways you are already using it. Try making some for yourself and save some $$$$. It is used in so many of the items we buy like laundry cleaners, tooth paste and whiteners ($45 for a month supply or $1 that will last months? no brainer)


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

tirednurse said:


> Enema - to make your own, add 1 tablespoon to 4 cups of water.


Making an Enema is fast becoming a lost art I think.


----------



## Mic (Jul 19, 2012)

tirednurse said:


> I use both. Alcohol is great and lysterine is also a cheap alternate. See my previous note for ideas about that. Peroxide just seems to be a gentler wound wash and diluted can be used for other medical treatments.
> 
> Cuts - to keep from getting infected, clean the cut with peroxide.
> 
> ...


Sweet! Thanks Tirednurse. Info is much appreciated!


----------



## tirednurse (Oct 2, 2013)

Slippy said:


> Making an Enema is fast becoming a lost art I think.


Slippy had to throw that in because unfortunately constipation can literally kill you. without medical assistance or access to the premade ones at the store this may come in handy. We don't know what we will be eating for sure if things get bad and may have to do with out the normal pieces of our diet that for some are a necessity to make them go.

I would rather take an enema than die cause I couldn't poop.


----------

